# تأملات في قصة الميلاد



## مخلص تادرس (5 يناير 2006)

*تأملات في قصة الميلاد*

*أولاً. أهنئكم يا اخوتي جميعاً ببدء عام جديد. جعله الله عاماً مباركاً مقدساً 
تحيون فيه حياة مقبولة من الله. كما أهنئكم بعيد ميلاد السيد المسيح له المجد. وما يحمله ميلاده من إيحاءت ومن معاني ودروس روحية.. 

ونرجو لبلادنا - في هذه المناسبة - كل خير. مصلين إلي الله أن يحل مشاكلها الاقتصادية ويمنحها الرخاء. ويسبغ عليها من جوده وكرمه سلاماً وطمأنينة. ويعزي أسرات ضحايا الزلزال في ايران. وضحايا الطائرة في لبنان وفي شرم الشيخ. وينعم بالسلام بدلاً من الجو المضطرب في العراق وفي فلسطين وفي بعض بلاد افريقيا. ولتكن بركة الرب علي كل موضع في أنحاء العالم. 

***

وكما ولد السيد المسيح في عالم مظلم. وأشرق عليه بنوره.. 

هكذا فليمنح الله الاستنارة للعالم الآن. ويرشده الي سواء السبيل.. ولد المسيح في ليلة باردة جداً من ليالي الشتاء. ووسط مجتمع شملته البرودة الروحية فترة طويلة من الزمن. بلا صلة بينه وبين الله. وبلا أنبياء. وبلا افتقاد إلهي. وبلا معونة من الروح. قال عنه المسيح فيما بعد: 

"جيل فاسق وشرير يطلب آية ولا تُعطي له". جيل حارب المسيح وحارب معجزاته ووصاياه. لذلك قيل عنه إن "النور أضاء في الظلمة. والظلمة لم تدركه. إلي خاصته جاء. وخاصته لم تقبله":. 

***

وعلي الرغم من ظلمة العصر. أحيط الميلاد المجيد بمجموعة من القديسين. 

نذكر من بين هؤلاء القديسين زكرياالكاهن وزوجته اليصابات.وكيف بشرهما الملاك بميلاد ابنهما يوحنا المعمدان "وكان كلاهما بارين أمام الله.. سالكين في جميع وصايا الله بلا لوم". وإلي جوارهما وجد يوسف النجار وسمعان الشيخ. وحنة ابنة فنوئيل العابدة في الهيكل بأصوام وصلوات ليلاً ونهاراً. 

ومع هؤلاء. عاشت القديسة العذراء أطهر امرأة في الوجود. التي استحقت أن روح الله يحل عليها. وقوة العلي تظللها. والتي بشرها بميلاد ابنها : الملاك جبرائيل. وكانت الوحيدة في العالم التي لدت ميلاداً بتولياً. بمعجزة لم تحدث من قبل. ولم تتكرر فيما بعد.. 

كل أولئك كانوا موجودين في عصر واحد. هو وقت ميلاد المسيح. 

***

وجود أولئك القديسين في ذلك العصر المظلم يعطي رجاء بأن روح الله يعمل حتي في العصر الخاطي المبتعد عنه. 

إن الفساد السائد في ذلك الزمن. لم يكن عقبة تمنع وجود اولئك الأبرار فيه. كما أن فساد سادوم من قبل. لم يمنع وجود رجل بار هو لوط. وفي كل جيل فاسد يستحق طوفاناً ليغرقه. لابد من وجود انسان بار مثل نوح ليشهد للرب فيه. فالله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد.. 

وهكذا كان العصر الذي ولد فيه المسيح. 

كان روح الله يعمل - وبخاصة وسط مختاريه - لكي يمنحهم حياة النصرة علي ذلك الجو. ولكي يقيمهم شهودا له. فاستحقوا أن يروا ملائكة . وأن يتسلموا رسالات إلهية. 

يضاف اليهم الرعاة والمجوس الذين عاصروا الميلاد. 

***

وكان كل أولئك القديسين من نوعيات متعددة 
* كانوا من نوعيات تختلف في السن. فمنهم سمعان الشيخ. وكان طاعناً جداً في السن. وزكريا واليصابات "وكان كلاهما متقدمين في ايامهما". وحنة ابنة فنوئيل. وكانت أرملة من نحو أربع وثمانين سنة. إلي جوار القديسة العذراء وهي شابة صغيرة. ويوحنا بن زكريا وهو طفل رضيع.. 

* وكانت هذه المجموعة من الأبرار. متنوعة من جهة العمل. 

كان منهم الكاهن مثل زكريا. والنجار مثل يوسف. وسمعان الشيخ كان من علماء الكتاب أو علماء اللاهوت. وكان المجوس من علماء الفلك. وإلي جوارهم مجموعة من الرعاة. وكانت اليصابات "ست بيت". 

وحياة البر شملت الكل. بغض النظر عن السن أو نوع العمل 

مما يدل علي أن الله للجميع. يدعو الكل إلي برّه. وإلي ملكوته. 

***

وكان أولئك الأبرار متنوعين من جهة الحياة الزوجية: 

كان زكريا واليصابات زوجين. وكان يوسف ومريم مخطوبين. 

وكانت حنة ابنه فنوئيل أرملة. ولا شك أن سمعان الشيخ كان أرملاً. 

والعذراء كانت بتولاً. ويوحنا بن زكريا صار بتولاً أيضاً. 

وفي صورة واحدة. اجتمع المتزوجون والمترملون والمخطوبون والبتوليون. كلهم لهم نصيب في الرب. وكلهم لهم نصيب في حياة البر. 

كذلك كان من بينهم الرجل والمرأة والطفل والكل فرحوا بميلاد المسيح. كما فرح الرعاة بذلك. وكما فرح المجوس. 

***

وكان ميلاد السيد المسيح مناسبة فرح: 

فرح الملائكة بميلاده. وانشدوا نشيدهم الخالد "المجد لله في الأعالي. وعلي الأرض السلام. وفي الناس المسرة". 

ودَعوا الرعاة أيضا للاشتراك معهم في الفرح. لأنه فرح لجميع الشعب. والعذراء فرحت. وعائلة زكريا الكاهن فرحت. ومازال العالم يفرح إنه فرح ببدء عهد جديد. تظهر فيه مبادئ جديدة وقيم سامية عالية يقدمها السيد المسيح للعالم.. وظهرت في عظته الشهيرة علي الجبل. وفي سائر عظاته وتعاليمه. وفي ما أودعه في قلوب تلاميذه من تعليم. 

علي أن هناك دروساً عميقة نتعلمها من قصة الميلاد. وما أحاطت بها من أحداث. وما نتعلمه أيضا من حياة السيد المسيح علي الأرض.. 

***



من الدروس الهامة التي نتعلمها من قصة الميلاد: 

عدم الاهتمام بالمظاهر: 

يظهر هذا جليا من ميلاد السيد المسيح في بلدة صغيرة تدعي بيت لحم. وفي مكان حقير هو مزود بقر. وفي يوم لم يعلن للناس مازالوا يختلفون في موعده.. كما يولد بدون احتفالات ارضية. كما يحدث لسائر الناس. استعاضت عنها السماء بحفل من الملائكة والجند السمائيين. 

كما ولد من أسرة فقيرة. وفي رعاية رجل نجار. وقيل عن يوم ميلاده "لم يكن له موضع في البيت". وحتي الآن لا تزال صور الميلاد تبين المزود وما يحيط بالفراش القش من حيوانات. 

وولد في يوم شديد البرد. لم يجد فيه أقمطة كافية ولا دفئاً.. 

***

كل ذلك نأخذ منه درسا روحيا. وهو أننا بالبعد عن المظاهر الخارجية ندخل في مشاعر الميلاد. بعيداً عن العظمة والترف. 

فالعظمة الحقيقية ليست في المظاهر الخارجية من غني وملابس وزينة.. وباقي أمثال هذه الأمور التي فيها إعلان عن الذات.. إنما العظمة الحقيقية هي في القلب المنتصر المملوء من الفضائل. 

فليبحث اذن كل شخص عن مظاهر العظمة الخارجية التي يقع في شهوتها ويسعي إليها. لكي يتجنبها.. إن أراد أن تكون للميلاد فاعلية في حياته.. 

***

من دروس الميلاد أيضا : الاتضاع 
إن ميلاد السيد المسيح هو أكبر درس في الاتضاع. وقصة الميلاد بدون اتضاع. تفقد جوهرها.. سواء في ظروف الميلاد التي أخلي فيها ذاته من كل مجد عالمي. أو حياته حوالي ثلاثين عاماً وهي تكاد تكون مجهولة لكثيرين. علي الرغم مما حدث فيها من معجزات في فترة مجيئه لمصر.. 

واتضاع السيد المسيح. كان معه اتضاع امه العذراء أيضاَ. 

فإن أردنا الاحتفال بالميلاد. فلنحتفل بالاتضاع فيه وفينا. 

ولنبحث ما هي أعماق الاتضاع. وكيف تكون وكيف نحياها؟ وما هي الأمور التي تضاد الاتضاع في حياتنا لكي نتجنبها؟ لأنه ما الفائدة في أن ننظر إلي اتضاع السيد المسيح دون أن نتشبه باتضاعه علي قدر طاقتنا؟! 

أليس أنه ترك لنا مثالاً. حتي كما سلك هو. نسلك نحن أيضا..! 

***

من دروس الميلاد أيضا: البساطة 
نلاحظ في قصة الميلاد أن السيد المسيح له المجد - لما بدأ رسالته - اختار له تلاميذ بسطاء. غالبيتهم من الصيادين. ولكنهم كانوا أبراراً ولهم قلوب مستعدة لحمل الرسالة. 

كما أن بشارة الميلاد أُعلنت لجماعة من الرعاة البسطاء. ولكن كانت لهم بساطة الإيمان وعمقه. ولم تعلن هذه البشارة لكثيرين من القادة كالكتبة والفريسيين وكهنة اليهود وشيوخ الشعب.. فلماذا؟ 

ذلك لأن أسرار الرب. إنما تُعلن لقلوب بسيطة تفرح بها. 

إن المجوس والرعاة كانوا بسطاء القلب. لما سمعوا ببشارة الميلاد. صدقوا وآمنوا وفرحوا. وذهب المجوس الي المزود وقدموا هداياهم.. 

أما الكبار فلم تكن قلوبهم مستعدة ولا بسيطة. مثال ذلك هيرودس الملك. الذي لما سمع الخبر "اضطرب وكل اورشليم معه". واستخدم الفحص والاستقصاء. وأيضا الحيلة والدهاء في كيف يقتل المولود!! 

***

فهل أنت أيها القارئ العزيز لك بساطة الإيمان. التي تستطيع بها أن تقبل أسرار الرب ومعجزاته؟ 
إن القديسة العذراء كانت لها بساطة القلب. فآمنت بما قيل لها من قِبل الرب عن طريق ملاكه. وصدقت أنها ستلد وهي عذراء. فكانت لها هذه البركة.. وكذلك يوسف النجار أيضاً آمن بأنها حبلي من الروح القدس.. 

والمجوس علي الرغم من أنهم كانوا حكماء وعلماء. إلا أنهم كانوا أيضاً بسطاء في قلوبهم. ولم يكن لهم مكر هيرودس الملك وخبثه. لذلك استحقوا هم أيضا أن يروا المسيح وينالوا بركته. وعلي الرغم من أنهم رأوه في مزود. إلا أنهم آمنوا وقدموا هداياهم. 

***

وهنا نسأل : هل نحن نسلك ببساطة الإيمان. أم بتعقيد وشك؟ 
إن العالم المعاصر - للأسف الشديد - فيه الكثير من التعقيد باسم العلم! فكثيرون ينكرون المعجزات. وينكرون صحة الرؤي المقدسة. لذلك إذا ما حدثت أمامهم لا يصدقونها! بل بعضهم ينكر القيامة أيضا. وهكذا وجدت فجوة بين الدين. وبعض الفلاسفة والعلماء. 

إننا نؤمن بالعلم. ولكننا لا نحب في الأمور الخاصة بالله ومعجزاته. أن نفقد بساطة القلب. فالبساطة كنز عظيم. من الخسارة أن نضيّعه. 

والبساطة هي غير السذاجة. فمن الممكن أن تكون بسيطاً وحكيماً. 

البساطة هي عدم التعقيد. وليست عدم التعقل. وهي تتمشي مع حياة الإيمان. وبها نقبل ما يقوله الله. دون أن نكون رقباء علي عجائبه. 

***

وفي احتفالنا بالميلاد. نذكرالمبادئ السامية التي نادي بها المسيح: 

ولعل في مقدمة ذلك : المحبة والسلام. جاء المسيح ينشر الحب بين الناس. وبين الناس والله. ويقدم الله للناس أباً محباً. يعاملهم لا كعبيد. بل كأبناء. ويصلون إليه قائلين "أبانا الذي في السماوات".وهم في الحرص علي محبته. يعملون بوصاياه. لا خوفاً من عقوبة. بل حباً للخير. 

وهكذا قال السيد المسيح إن جميع الوصايا تتركز في وصية واحدة وهي المحبة "تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك. ومن كل فكرك. ومن كل قدرتك. وتحب قريبك كنفسك" بهذا تتعلق جميع الوصايا. 

***

وإلي جوار المحبة. جاء المسيح أيضا ببشارة السلام: 

سلام بين الناس. وسلام بين الانسان والله. وسلام في أعماق النفس من الداخل. سلام من الله يفوق كل عقل. 

وعلّم بأن الصلح أفضل من تقديم القرابين. فقال : ¢إن قدمت قربانك علي المذبح. وهناك تذكرت أن لأخيك شيئاً عليك. فاترك قربانك قدام المذبح. واذهب أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك". 

وفي سبيل السلام بين الناس. دعتهم تعاليم المسيح أن يكونوا مقدمين بعضهم بعضاً في الكرامة. 

***

إن العالم بميلاد المسيح قد بدأ عصراً جديداً. يتميز عن كل ما سبقه من عصور. وأصبح الميلاد المجيد فاصلاً بين زمنين متمايزين: ما قبل الميلاد. وما بعد الميلاد. *


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (5 يناير 2006)

معلومات خلوة 
شكرا مخلص


----------

